# I just had a thought . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm running low on shampoo and want to get Plum Silky. I've heard and read really good things about it all over the internet. It makes me crazy that the shipping cost on these items is so high percentage wise. So, my thought was if any local Long Island people want to try it as well (I was planning to order the 32 oz. size - 24/1 concentrate for $25 and change, which would go a long way), I could put several orders together. If the order total is $100 or more we get free shipping. Any takers??? Obviously they have other products as well - it's the Nature's Specialties site. 

Let me know. Otherwise I'll just bite the bullet and order for my boys.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Geri~ I'd highly recommend you order their Quicker Slicker de-tangling & conditioning spray, while you're at it. I like it even better than the Coat Handler's spray for Tori's cottony coat.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie, thanks. I'll do that. It does say that PlumSilky is shampoo and conditioner as well.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Geri~ I'd highly recommend you order their Quicker Slicker de-tangling & conditioning spray, while you're at it. I like it even better than the Coat Handler's spray for Tori's cottony coat.


I just looked at it. Do you get the ready to use spray or the concentrate?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I've used the Plum Silky on Tori and, honestly, I didn't think it was all that great. But, I know others who absolutely love it. I think it must depend on what type of coat you're using it on. I hope it works well for your pack 

I was given a trial size of the ready-to-use spray.


----------

